# Reggie Miller and Mel Daniels Hall of Fame induction



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats to Reggie for making the Hall!

also Mel Daniels.

:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Reggie to Hall of Fame*

I only got 2 words...ABOUT TIME!!! 

For real though, congratulations to the greatest Pacer of all time, and the reason why I became an Indiana fan. 

I'm very happy for our boy Reggie, only downside though is that I wish he was still playing


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Reggie to Hall of Fame*

Only been a few years but I sure miss seeing him on the court. Glad he made it in so fast. 


Our team is arguably the most improved team this year, Reggie's in the hall and Foster is finally getting some recognition for his solid career. Its a great time to be a Pacer fan.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Reggie to Hall of Fame*

i always like Reggie.. well deserved


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Reggie to Hall of Fame*

Great to see my favorite athlete of all-time and the reason why I'm even a Pacers fan in the first place, make it to the Hall of Fame. Also don't forget about Mel Daniels either! Great year to be a Pacers fan.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Anybody catch the induction ceremony last night? Reggie's speech was as classy as it gets. I don't think theres anyone that has had more of an impact on an NBA franchise than Reggie did on the Pacers. They wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for him, and he was such a unique player that he got 2 random canadians (myself and R-Star) to be hardcore Pacers fans:laugh:. It still bugs me to this day that he never got the ring he rightfully deserved but hopefully this generations team can win one for the real "Knick Killer".


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick Killer said:


> Anybody catch the induction ceremony last night? Reggie's speech was as classy as it gets. I don't think theres anyone that has had more of an impact on an NBA franchise than Reggie did on the Pacers. They wouldn't be here today if it wasn't for him, and he was such a unique player that he got 2 random canadians (myself and R-Star) to be hardcore Pacers fans:laugh:. It still bugs me to this day that he never got the ring he rightfully deserved but hopefully this generations team can win one for the real "Knick Killer".


I don't care if he didn't get a ring honestly, it was an honor to watch him growing up and I'm glad he stayed with the Pacers his whole career. 

Again, Congrats to Reggie and Mel


----------

